# question about processing wool



## turtlewoman (Jan 28, 2015)

I just got my sheep, Navajo Churros, shorn this last week--well, two of the three were shorn. Those two I don't think had ever been shorn and they are three years old. Needless to say the fleeces were not in great condition. One of them was so felted and full of VM that I gave it to a friend to use as mulch around some new trees. But the other one looks like it might still be useable. My question is-- am I living in a fools paradise?:doh: Or is it possible that this three year old fleece can be processed? I know it's difficult to tell without seeing a picture. Unfortunately, I am at work:bored:and the fleece is not here with me to take a picture!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Of course it's possible . The best thig to do is start. I don't mean to be flippant but it really is the only way. If it is full of VM try shaking it out or tumble it in the dryer, air only for a bit. The big stuff should be fairly easy to get out via carding, combing (the best way), and picking as you spin.

Take a picture when you get home, one of each side of the fleece (shorn side and outside). I would imagine the staple is VERY long, nice . Navajo Churro was what I learned on, a friend who, at the time, had the largest herd in the US. They are nice fleeces to work with and not too greasy.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Pull it apart, if you can. This will release some of the VM. I also like the idea of putting it in the dryer. Don&#8217;t forget to clean out the lint tray before and after. Soak it in cold water to help get out mud, then let it dry. You&#8217;ll get a better picture of what you have there. You may find that it isn&#8217;t felted, but the dirt was holding it together. When you wash it, do it in small increments, smaller than normal.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My first fleece was 17 lbs of Raw unskirted Suffolk wool, shorn what was thought also to be a 3 year. It was offered up as free, postage only and I was thrilled to get it. Not only did it come out beautifully clean, I spun it to make my first yarn. It was also thought to be best for stuffing pillows or dog beds. I found it to be a wonderful learning experience and created a thread on here with the steps in pics... This was my first try at spinning yarn also. It is rustic looking but you get the idea. I do believe you should give that fleece a try.  I agree with Maura, try pulling it apart after washing it. I did a soak and spin method. I did use my washer after I did a few soaks to get the dirt out. I did not agitate, just used the washer to hold the wool, I gently poured water in after that. I used rain water to wash mine with. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ffolk-sheep-fleece-roving-yarn-now-socks.html


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I just used a big tub to soak. This way, all that dirt and sand gets spilled into my lawn rather than down the pipes. A presoak makes washing so much easier and faster.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maura said:


> I just used a big tub to soak. This way, all that dirt and sand gets spilled into my lawn rather than down the pipes. A presoak makes washing so much easier and faster.


The first thing I did was remove all the VM I could with my fingers in the raw fleece. Once I had spent many hours doing that, I did a pre soak outside in tubs, it took a few of those and I did it for days. Then I took it after I rinsed it in rain water outdoors making sure the water was leaving pretty clear and put it into my washer for soap soaks. Some I did twice before the rinse soak. I was able to get it very clean but did not get a bunch of dirt down the drain. Sorry if I didn't explain this. I found it easier to do the last washing in the washer because I had gotten pretty much all the dirt and VM out first. All that was left was tiny VM I was able to card out. I did actually felt a small batch but it was a great learning experience.  Using that spin cycle was very helpful as Washington is humid so it made it much easier to air dry.

I so believe it is worth your trying since the fleece did not cost you, it is yours and I know you can do it! Coming from a newbie with a first fleece and no one to show me......I looked on here for what the ladies said they did:










I looked up carding with dog brushes on youtube to make it into this:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Isn&#8217;t it amazing to see the before and after pics?


----------

